# Statut équipement « mise à jour »...



## AlCor72 (14 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Je vous écris car après de multiples recherches, je n’arrive pas à trouver. 

Depuis quelques jours, le statut des mes équipements HomeKit (une petite 30ene, je gère tout via l’app maison) sont très souvent marqués comme « mise à jour » ou indisponible. 

C’est très pénible. 

Quelqu’un aurais eu le même problème ?
Une idée?

Par avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Moutaille (15 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour !
Est ce que ça les met en « mise a jour » puis au bout de quelques secondes tu as enfin leur statut ?
je te demande car moi ça fait ça et j’ai souvent quelques bugs dans les automatisations. Une lumière qui s’éteint ou s’allume pas quand elle devrait etc...

Bref ce que je fais c’est que je quitte l’app (en faisant glisser la tuile de l’app vers le haut de l’écran...) et quand je relance les statuts sont à jour. 

Je pense que c’est lié à iOS 14 et qu’une mise jour serait bienvenue de Apple !


----------



## AlCor72 (15 Décembre 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Est ce que ça les met en « mise a jour » puis au bout de quelques secondes tu as enfin leur statut ?
> je te demande car moi ça fait ça et j’ai souvent quelques bugs dans les automatisations. Une lumière qui s’éteint ou s’allume pas quand elle devrait etc...
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

J’ai mis à jour les 2 concentrateurs (une Apple TV et un HomePod) vers iOS 14.3 et ça a l’air un peu mieux. 

Relancer l’app ça fonctionne de temps en temps... mais franchement ce n’est pas très pratique...

Affaire à suivre...


----------



## AlCor72 (14 Février 2021)

Bonsoir,


Bon j’ai toujours un souci d’équipements qui garde le statut « mise à jour » pendant plusieurs secondes (voir dizaines de secondes) avant de pouvoir me servir des équipements. 

J’ai environ 50 équipements connectés de divers marques via un routeur Google wifi connecté à internet avec un modem 4G...

En concentrateur j’ai une appleTV, un HomePod et un HomePod mini. 

Qlq d’autre aurais le même problème?


----------



## Moutaille (14 Février 2021)

Salut @AlCor72 
Pour ma part j’ai également à peu près le même genre de problème. Je lance l’app Maison et tous les accessoires ont un statut « mise à jour » plus ou moins longtemps. Afin de finir avec ça, je suis obligé de « tuer » l’app et de relancer. 
Mais je te confirme c’est vraiment pas top.


----------



## mariol66 (17 Février 2021)

Bonjour, j'ai des problèmes de statut avec ma config HomeKit, pourtant je n'ai pas beaucoup d'équipements.

Les statuts on tendance à être faux, du style l'Apple TV est en lecture sur l'App Maison alors qu'elle est en veille. Dernièrement, j'ai installé un kit de démarrage Legrand Drivia dans mon tableau électrique pour activer et désactiver ma prise Green'up et l'App Maison m'active et désactive cette prise en boucle avec des périodes de 3:30 min en ON et 6:30 min en OFF alors que la prise n'est pas allumée, j'ai d'ailleurs crée un poste ici.

J'ai trois concentrateurs, une Apple TV 4K , deux HomePod mini en stéréo + le pont Legrand Drivia. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi l'Apple TV est toujours notée comme *Connecté* en tant que concentrateur et que les deux HomePod soient notés comme* En veille*, même si ceux-ci sont allumés.

Souvent je suit obligé de rebooter l'App Maison pour mettre à jour les statuts mais la boucle ON/OFF de la prise, elle persiste toujours.


----------



## Moutaille (17 Février 2021)

Bonjour @mariol66 
Concernant tes concentrateurs c'est normal.
Dans mes concentrateurs, j'ai moi aussi 2 Apple TV qui sont notées en veille et un Homepod qui est "connecté". 
Par contre pour ce qui est de tes statuts d'accessoires, j'ai plus l'impression que ca vient de la solution Legrand que d'autre chose, vu tes posts sur les autres fils...


----------



## mariol66 (17 Février 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour @mariol66
> Concernant tes concentrateurs c'est normal.
> Dans mes concentrateurs, j'ai moi aussi 2 Apple TV qui sont notées en veille et un Homepod qui est "connecté".
> Par contre pour ce qui est de tes statuts d'accessoires, j'ai plus l'impression que ca vient de la solution Legrand que d'autre chose, vu tes posts sur les autres fils...


Qu'est-ce qui fait qu'un appareil est prioritaire concernant les concentrateurs ? peu-t-on priorisé un appareil plutôt qu'un autre ?

Je pensais réinstaller l'App Maison, mais vu que j'ai le problème aussi bien sur mon iPhone que sur l'iPad, je suis sceptique que ça améliore quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Moutaille (17 Février 2021)

mariol66 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui fait qu'un appareil est prioritaire concernant les concentrateurs ? peu-t-on priorisé un appareil plutôt qu'un autre ?
> 
> Je pensais réinstaller l'App Maison, mais vu que j'ai le problème aussi bien sur mon iPhone que sur l'iPad, je suis sceptique que ça améliore quoi que ce soit.


Malheureusement à l’heure actuelle tu ne peux pas choisir que sera ton concentrateur par défaut. Et je crois même que dès que tu as un HomePod c’est lui qui, par défaut, devient le concentrateur.


----------



## mariol66 (17 Février 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Malheureusement à l’heure actuelle tu ne peux pas choisir que sera ton concentrateur par défaut. Et je crois même que dès que tu as un HomePod c’est lui qui, par défaut, devient le concentrateur.


Pour le HomePod je ne crois pas car, dans mon cas, mes deux HomePod Mini sont sur En veille et c'est l'Apple TV qui est Activée


----------



## Moutaille (17 Février 2021)

mariol66 a dit:


> Pour le HomePod je ne crois pas car, dans mon cas, mes deux HomePod Mini sont sur En veille et c'est l'Apple TV qui est Activée


Non à priori ça tourne en fonction de la réception. J’ai vu ça ici:





						Choisir quel concentrateur utiliser - Communauté Apple
					






					communities.apple.com


----------



## AlCor72 (17 Février 2021)

J’ai continué à chercher sur les web (également sur les forums anglo-saxons) mais je n’ai rien trouvé pour l’instant...
Je continue mes recherches.


----------



## mariol66 (17 Février 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Non à priori ça tourne en fonction de la réception. J’ai vu ça ici:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessant ce lien  j’ai désactivé le concentrateur de l’ATV, il est alors passé sur un des HomePod mini, j’ai redémarré l’ATV, redémarrer les HomePod mini, j’ai cru que ça avait résolu mon problème d’état de ma prise mais non, c’est revenu.
Je remarque aussi que l’état de l’ATV est toujours lent à arriver, me disant qu’elle est en lecture alors qu’elle est en veille, souvent je doit rebooter l’App Maison, pour les HomePod  mini c’est un poil plus réactif et pour le contacteur Legrand, l’état est faux comme si c’était une autre prise


----------



## Moutaille (17 Février 2021)

Mis à part les produits Legrand est ce que tu as d´autres accessoires HomeKit ?
Et si oui, leurs états sont cohérents ?


----------



## mariol66 (17 Février 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Mis à part les produits Legrand est ce que tu as d´autres accessoires HomeKit ?
> Et si oui, leurs états sont cohérents ?


Malheureusement non ;-)


----------



## AlCor72 (18 Février 2021)

Bon j’ai essayé le réglage suivant pour voir si c’est mieux. 
J’ai viré le réseau wifi invité de mes GoogleWifi et j’ai passé tous mes équipements avec une réservation d’IP...

Wait & see...


----------



## Moutaille (18 Février 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Bon j’ai essayé le réglage suivant pour voir si c’est mieux.
> J’ai viré le réseau wifi invité de mes GoogleWifi et j’ai passé tous mes équipements avec une réservation d’IP...
> 
> Wait & see...


Je pense que tu te fatigues pour rien @AlCor72 
J’ai exactement le même problème et c’est arrivé avec iOS14. Selon moi il faut juste attendre un correctif de Apple.


----------



## AlCor72 (18 Février 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Je pense que tu te fatigues pour rien @AlCor72
> J’ai exactement le même problème et c’est arrivé avec iOS14. Selon moi il faut juste attendre un correctif de Apple.



Et bien écoute pour l’instant ça a l’air de fonctionner nettement mieux....


----------



## Moutaille (19 Février 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Et bien écoute pour l’instant ça a l’air de fonctionner nettement mieux....


Salut @AlCor72 
Alors ça donne quoi pour toi ?! Parce que figure toi que je viens d'installer des Orbi à la place du réseau Wifi de ma box SFR et je crois que ça fonctionne bien mieux également pour moi !!
Je n'ai plus à attendre que les statuts se mettent à jour dans l'app "Maison" !


----------



## AlCor72 (19 Février 2021)

J’ai l’impression que la suppression du réseau wifi invité à réglé le problème. 

Perso j’avais déjà depuis longtemps quitté la box opérateur bien trop peu fiable pour a soir plus de 50 connections wifi simultanées.


----------

